# Swift Sundance gearbox query



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Just collected my '98 Sundance and the first thing I notice is that the gearbox seems very stiff, particularly when changing to 2nd. I have to be quite firm with the lever to select gears. Is this normal?


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Just collected my '98 Sundance and the first thing I notice is that the gearbox seems very stiff, particularly when changing to 2nd. I have to be quite firm with the lever to select gears. Is this normal?


I would get the clutch adjustment checked first. (is the bite close to the end of the clutch travel?) (and cruching noise going into reverse)

cheers for now
Matt :roll: 8O :roll:


----------

